# Ready for sand.... almost ready.



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

Before long I will be leveling my 1 acre yard again this year. This year I plan to level more than last. Question: I live off County Line Road in Madison, and will have it dumped in the drive this year. Who should I buy it from? I want medium to course sand. Not looking for the cheapest price, but want a good quality product without rocks, trash, etc.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Hit up your local golf courses and ask for the groundskeeper. That's how I found my sand. Also, I would go with a fine sand.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I agree you don't want any sand with aggregate. Corse and medium sand will have a lot of rocks you don't want if your ever going to mow with a reel mower


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Gboyet93 said:


> Before long I will be leveling my 1 acre yard again this year. This year I plan to level more than last. Question: I live off County Line Road in Madison, and will have it dumped in the drive this year. Who should I buy it from? I want medium to course sand. Not looking for the cheapest price, but want a good quality product without rocks, trash, etc.


How are you spreading it?


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Mississippi Materials has screened masonry sand that they deliver. Very good quality. Haven't found anywhere cheap in this area. It's gonna cost you 40$/ton. Way higher than most here I'm sure.


----------



## zoysialover (Jul 24, 2018)

@Jwsjr - it sounds like you have leveled your geo zoysia before. How did that go? How thick a layer of fine sand did you topdress with? And how much time did it take for your zoysia to recover? I'm planning on leveling my zeon zoysia in a few weeks but wasn't sure how thick a layer I could topdress with before doing more harm than good to the lawn....


----------



## BadDad (Mar 13, 2019)

Other dudes in Madison al using reseda nursery. Goodluck man


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

How did the last leveling go? Any lessons learned you can share? I have an acre+ and Im afraid to even attempt it


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

@Gboyet93 I'm planning to use Reseda Nursery like @BadDad mentioned. I know @dtillman5 had a good experience with them last year. They are on 72 just west of county line road. I live off Burgreen so it's close to me also. Here is a thread from last year about local places. Prices may be different than posted now though, as they changed quite a bit just through the year last year.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ctrav said:


> How did the last leveling go? Any lessons learned you can share? I have an acre+ and Im afraid to even attempt it


You have Tifway 419 so you should be good to go on the level. I have started leveling mine and some areas were well over an inch deep and the 419 is already starting to poke through after two weeks. Go for it! You will be amazed at how it looks in a few weeks.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

zoysialover said:


> @Jwsjr - it sounds like you have leveled your geo zoysia before. How did that go? How thick a layer of fine sand did you topdress with? And how much time did it take for your zoysia to recover? I'm planning on leveling my zeon zoysia in a few weeks but wasn't sure how thick a layer I could topdress with before doing more harm than good to the lawn....


It definitely doesn't recoup nearly as fast as Bermuda onviiusly. But the geo that I leveled hadn't had a full year of growth so riot development isn't there solid yet. I put 15 yards on 12.5k sf. It looked pretty good within a month. I'll be leveling again in late April or May.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Hmm very interesting. My empire zoysia is less than a year old. Should I wait until next year? Some spot has not fully rooted completely, but I'm sure as the weather it will.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@Brackin4au I'll be going back to Reseda this summer for round 2! I have hit some of my lowest spots already and have 419 poking through the sand. Wanted to wait for more active growth to hit it all again bringing the low already filled spots up to a more even grade.


----------



## Hambone79 (Jul 23, 2017)

I always suggest topdressing when your lawn is growing at its peak. Zoysia, is more particular about heavy topdressing than Bermuda, you don't want to cover up the leaf blades and smother out the individual plants. It will not grow back and recover as fast like Bermuda. You are better off with multiple, light topdressings than single heavy ones. With single heavy applications most of the sand will move around on you with rain and irrigation. The idea is to get the turf rooted in with the sand to keep it in place and correct the smoothness. I would recommend surveying your lawn and identifying the problem areas/rough spots and marking them. Go ahead with your normal topdressing as planned for the whole lawn, but keep enough sand around for the entire season to routinely topdress your problem areas. Buy or build you a greens float so you can smooth the bad places as needed during the growing season. 2-3 light topdressings spread throughout the growing season is better than 1 single application provided you keep sand on hand to continually work your problem areas.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Seems like really good advice @Hambone79!


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

I have Tifway 419. Last year I used masonry sand, and it worked wonderful. This year I am just going to need so much more, so if it's a little courser than mason sand then I'm fine with it. Thank everyone for all the help!!


----------



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

I also recommend Reseda. I've used them several times in the past few years. They will probably give you the info of a guy to deliver. I've used the same guy each time--I think he's from Lacey Spring or somewhere out that way. 
Also, wow an acre on County Line! A lot of lawn! A blessing and a curse I'd imagine. &#128521;


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

So far it's been a blessing!! Seems like land around here becomes more and more rare! Me and my wife enjoy yard work, so it's fun working together to make it more beautiful each year.


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

I just called Reseda's. 7 scoops per truck load @ $45.00 per scoop. Delivery is $59.00. That's $374 plus tax. That seems like a lot. Am I wrong in thinking that?


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Price of the sand isn't great, but it's nit going to be much better anywhere else around here, unfortunately. The delivery price is the selling point. From what I've seen and read on here, delivery is much higher for most other suppliers. Did they mention how much was in a scoop?


----------

